# Baggins and Berthoud Bags



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi, I am mentally outfitting a Rivendell Rambouillet and am trying to decide what bags to get for it. I will be using this bike for day trips in Wisconsin. No multi-day tours or rides in foul weather for the time being. I like the idea of a handlebar bag with map case in front, and a small saddlebag in the back. 

The french bags by Gilles Berthoud look great. A GB 192 handlebar bag coupled with a GB saddlebag would make a nice matching kit:

http://www.wallbike.com/Berthoud/frontbag.html
http://www.wallbike.com/Berthoud/saddlebag.html

However, Rivendell sells similar products in the Baggins Boxy Bag with Nitto rack, and Banana Bag:

http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20083.html
http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20082.html

I am attracted to both options. The Berthoud bags are classic and elegant, while the Baggins bags are made in the USA and more rugged in appearance. Rivendell descibes their Bananna Bag as "Modeled after a similar French design, but enlarged and improved upon." 

If you have seen or better yet used these bags, which do you prefer, and why? How does the Berthoud KlickFix front bag mounting system compare to the Nitto rack? If you have a bike outfitted with these bags, I'd love to see a picture. Thanks!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Kik Fix looks like what I have with a Vaude h-bar bag.*

It holds the bag very securely and makes taking the bag off the bike a snap. I've had it the bracket and off enough times to vouch for it's durability. I've been really happy with the Vaude bag. It's zippers and waterproofing are excellent, although it looks more modern and utilitarian than the classic looks of the Berthoud and the Baggins. If researching other brands brings you more fun than confusion, Jandd, Ortleib and Carradice are all worth a look.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Carradice*

I opted for a Carradice Nelson, or long Nelson, for brevet-style rides. I like the Carradice, but I bet it's much like the Rivendell bags. The Nelson is bigger than you want, but I'd suggest that you ponder just how long your rides will be and what range of weather you'll be in. Once any of us puts a saddlebag on a bike, we're Fred-ish enough that a slightly bigger one won't matter. 

Nice choice for dream bike.


----------



## recycledone (Dec 11, 2009)

Nelson is very nice bag, I use it for commuing and it just the right size for me. It is also perfect for long day rides or whenever weather is unpredicatble and you need to carry extra stuff.

Here is nice site that has it listed nicely

http://www.velofred.com/product_info.php?products_id=42


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Check out the Acorn bags as well. They are reasonably priced and very well made.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Baggins bags are no more (esp. the Boxy Bag) but can be found used. Frost River and VO make banana-type seatbags. For a front bag with a decaleur the Berthoud is real nice.


----------

